# Not much but it proved I could still run a table and band saw..



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2015)

The local grocery store came to me and asked if I could do some neat signs for the deli counters in all three of their stores at a reasonable price with the hours for the deli department since it's different than the store hours. Has some sheets of 3/4 bamboo counter top material and this is what I came up with, made the shape using the bandsaw and spindle sander and then put them under my laser and added a triangle stand on the back. Maybe something other folks on here that carve or have lasers can use to drum up some alternative business? 
I'm always looking for things to do to bring in extra cash and use up the stuff sitting in corners of my shop

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 12


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 15, 2015)

Nifty idea and well executed .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 15, 2015)

Way to go Colin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 15, 2015)

Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2015)

Very cool. Nice choice of design...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah, the bamboo is really nice to work with, machines like poplar but much harder.


----------



## Tony (Aug 15, 2015)

Very nice Colin! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 16, 2015)

Great looking signs Colin. Well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 16, 2015)

Perfect!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 16, 2015)

Top notch Colin! Those are neato.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Top notch Colin! Those are neato.



They go pretty quick and have been a popular item lately, I also do them to use as cutting boards for wedding gifts, engrave names and dates on one side and the other side to use as a cutting board with a hole drilled in the handle to hang them up if they want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

